# Iphoto, memoire transfere



## Guillaume198 (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, bonsoir 

qui pourrais nous aider svp,

accrochez vous c'est compliqué ....


le DD de mon imac est mort, donc nous avons (fait) installer un nouveau disque dur et bien entendu l'informaticien n'a pas pu (ou prit le temps) transferer des fichiers importants tels que la naissance de nos deux GAMINS,

heureusement, les photos sont encore sur l'ipad (1er génération) les photos sont belle et bien là sur l'ipad mais impossible de les transferer vers le mac via (itunes ou transfere de photos)

je m'explique, car c'est ici que c'est compliqué ! l'ipad et/ou l'imac fait (font) la différence entre les photos qui etaient déja existante et les photos de dernieres importations...

j'espere me faire comprendre.... mais je bien entendu je reste à votre disposition pour vous fournir plus d'info

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------

je précise, que depuis que nous avons un nouveau DD, 
itunes ne reconnait plus l'ipad ( ... )

lorsque que je connecte l'ipad a l'imac, il lit simplement comme je l'explique plus haut les photos dernierement telechargées ...


----------



## Cblogpad (14 Mars 2012)

Tu as utilisé iPhoto Mac pour importer tes photos de l'ipad?


----------

